# Waters broke at 24+6



## Katerpillar

Hi everyone,
I just wondered if anyone had any positive stories they could share with me?
My waters broke at 12.30am on Tuesday morning at 24+6 weeks pregnant. I have been in hospital for the last 3 days having the necessary steroid injections and antibiotics. I have had a couple of scans which have shown that the water levels around my baby are not too low so I have been sent home. But now I am at home alone with a vey energetic 19 month old and I'm terrified!! I have to return to the hospital twice a week from now for scans and tests but I feel so scared being at home.

My OH will be home in a couple of hours but he can't be here all the time. The hospital said to take it easy but I'm not even sure what that means - can I still lift my little girl etc?

I hope my little baby keeps cooking for as long as possible!


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am afraid I can't really give you any medical advice but I am praying everything goes well for you.


----------



## Lolly1985

Hi my waters broke at 26+2 very similar story, hospitalised for steroids and antibiotics and sent home on 'light duties'. At the time my daughter was 17 months. I tried my hardest not to lift her, luckily had a lot of family around to help. I didn't do much housework as found if I was too active I leaked more. I put my feet up on pillows when I could. Don't bath as it can introduce infection. Monitor your temperature as this can indicate the start of infection. Keep clean down there and change pads often. Also drink lots. Don't freak if you lose water, instead think of it as a good thing as your baby is continuing to produce fluid which is great. On a scan my fluid was low but two pockets remained either side of his head and we could see him practicing his breathing and swallowing it down. Hold on to these positive moments! I went to hospital 2-3 times a week for scans, bloods, monitoring and consultant care. I managed to stay infection free and made it to 31+6 before going into spontaneous labour. Little man did great, no oxygen support, just a feeder and grower really. Oh and prologue jaundice. In Nicu 1 month. He's struggled badly with weight gain due to reflux but is otherwise healthy and is meeting milestones (adjusted age) as is smiling and babbling, has brilliant eye contact, tracks objects and is starting to reach out for objects. 

Wishing you all the very best, it's so scary but you just do what you have to and your baby hopefully will stay put for a long time yet. You never know, you could even reseal if it's a small tear. They aimed to get me to 34 weeks and induce. Obviously we didn't quite get there but did well and praying you do too! Have you got a plan in place with the hospital? Where are you? I'm UK :hugs: XXX


----------



## Katerpillar

Ah my goodness....thank you so, so, so much for sharing your story! It fills me with hope at a time when I am desperate for it!! I am leaking quite a bit of fluid, or at least that's how it feels. I am back the hospital tomorrow and twice a week from here on in. I am utterly convinced that every little twinge I get is labour starting and am starting to drive myself crazy! I am looking forward to seeing how much fluid is there on the scan tomorrow. 

Plan for this week is to rest as much as poss. My little girl is going to daycare as normal mon-thur which feels weird but I am terrified of looking after her by myself at the minute. Dark times here at the minute :(

Every day is a bonus though so we are just pressing on and hoping for the best. Thanks so much for your words of support....means so much xxx

Ps I'm in Durham, North East England xx


----------



## Lolly1985

I totally understand the feelings, the terror and over analysing everything. But remember that fluid is padding, you're losing it and so every movement is more pronounced, there will be increased twinges and even pain sometimes. It always felt like I was losing loads too, but if you think about AF they can feel heavy but you're actually only losing an eggcup full of blood each time. Hopefully it's actually a lot less than you think. I actually gushed a few times, which can happen the further along you are as baby is bigger and producing more fluid. I was too scared to go out though as I was scared I would 'wet myself' :( 

I really hope your scan is positive tomorrow, I was always so anxious. My lowest fluid level was 3.1 with only two visible pockets. I had gushed the day before and it was horrible. But each time he was active, great blood flow, growth as it should be and good strong heartbeat. I had to hold on to those positives.

Ah another UK girl :) In the US it's generally hospital admission at 24 weeks for bed rest until delivery. Different our end but equally I got fantastic care as did my little boy.

Will be thinking of you and hope to read of some good news soon. Take care and take it easy :hugs:


----------



## Lolly1985

Oh and a doctor told me that for every day baby stayed inside was 2-3 days less in the Nicu. So each day you stay pregnant is a massive achievement :D


----------



## Kiwiberry

How are you doing hun?


----------



## Katerpillar

Thank you for that...stats like that make me feel so much better. Every day really is a bonus at the minute! 

I'm feeling better again this morning. Had a really bad day yesterday. I was so achy I was sure I was going to go into labour over night but I think I must have been doing too much over the weekend...I know I was definitely lifting my little girl too much. I've dropped her off at my Mam's this morning and it feels weird being off work but not having her but I'm so scared of being alone with her....which is a dreadful feeling! 

Fingers crossed for a positive scan this afternoon. Thanks for the supper ladies xx


----------



## Lolly1985

Good luck for your scan, hoping for a very positive outcome! xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Good luck.. Positive thoughts..XO <3


----------



## Kiwiberry

How did your scan go hun? How are you feeling today?


----------



## kirstybumx3

How did your scan go? Hope all is well x


----------



## helloeveryone

Hope your scan went well xx


----------



## Katerpillar

Hi, they didn't scan me :( 
They took blood and listened in to baby's heartbeat and did all the usual blood pressure etc and said they will scan me at my appt tomorrow and once a week from then on. So I'll be in twice a week for bloods and tests and getting scanned at one of those appointments. 
Baby is moving around a lot and I have no sign of infection so they're happy. As days go by I'm getting more an more positive. The midwife said to expect to have a baby by December and that the furthest they will probably let me go is 34 weeks. (10 Dec) which seems like so far off at the minute but if we can make that I will be absolutely overjoyed. It will probably mean a Christmas Day in NICU but I will take that and run over the alternative. My little girl is little enough to not understand what Christmas is really about this year which I am very grateful for so hopefully there won't be too much disruption to her. I can't believe I'm talking like this already....this time last week I could only think bad thoughts! 
Thank you for your messages everyone. I'm so grateful for this forum xx


----------



## Lolly1985

This is all sounding very familiar and look at my boy, he did great and you and baby will too! Do you know what you're having? Either way baby is a fighter and defying the odds every day. My little boy was always mega active too, kicking the doppler off and moving away so they would have to chase him! I had alternating scans, one week fluid, one week growth and blood flow. Good luck all over again!! :hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Katerpillar said:


> Hi, they didn't scan me :(
> They took blood and listened in to baby's heartbeat and did all the usual blood pressure etc and said they will scan me at my appt tomorrow and once a week from then on. So I'll be in twice a week for bloods and tests and getting scanned at one of those appointments.
> Baby is moving around a lot and I have no sign of infection so they're happy. As days go by I'm getting more an more positive. The midwife said to expect to have a baby by December and that the furthest they will probably let me go is 34 weeks. (10 Dec) which seems like so far off at the minute but if we can make that I will be absolutely overjoyed. It will probably mean a Christmas Day in NICU but I will take that and run over the alternative. My little girl is little enough to not understand what Christmas is really about this year which I am very grateful for so hopefully there won't be too much disruption to her. I can't believe I'm talking like this already....this time last week I could only think bad thoughts!
> Thank you for your messages everyone. I'm so grateful for this forum xx

So glad to hear everything is going ok so far. I am keeping my fx for you and making it to 34 weeks. Please make sure to keep us updated when you have the time.

:hugs: for you hun, cuz I am sure you need it.


----------



## Dinah93

Glad to hear it's going well. Can I ask which hospital you're planning to deliver at? Just be aware there is a shortage of nicu beds in the north east region at the moment, it's not uncommon for your baby to have to be transferred for a few days or weeks. If you have the option push for North Tees or the RVI as they have excellent success rates with early preemies, although if you get to your goal of 34 (or past 30 at all really) weeks you should have a fairly easy stay no matter where you are. 

I was on modified bed rest in this pregnancy, that was difficult with a 2 year old. However I had to accept that every time I handed her over to someone else to watch her that I was doing the best thing for both my children - it's not only hard on you and the baby having them in nicu, but on your existing child too. It's hard to visit the baby with a toddler trying to destroy the place, and breastfeeding/expressing is almost impossible with a little one in tow - so you find you have to leave them with family or friends then too, so the longer this baby can cook the sooner they'll be home and the less time overall you'll need to leave your little girl. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Katerpillar

Dinah93 - that makes perfect sense, thank you so much. It feels very strange leaving her and then returning home alone but I know in my heart that I am doing the best all round. It's not fair on her, me or baby to have her at home all day as I simply cannot do the things with her that she is used to doing. Saying that, I have had her today as Friday was always my day off work with no one to watch her so I met my friend for lunch and have been chasing her round a soft play for an hour!! Not ideal...at all...but she is asleep now and we're going to my mams when she wakes up and staying there tonight. 

With regard to hospitals, I am registered to deliver at University Hospital North Durham but they have advised that if I deliver before 30 weeks I will be transferred to the RVI. I have an appointment with my consultant on Monday so I will definitely ask her about the shortage of beds and what will happen. Thanks for the heads up.

As a general update, I had a scan yesterday and my water levels have dropped quite considerably although they are not overly concerned they said. I had to change my pad 3 times the night before the scan so that does explain it. All blood tests are fine, temp is normal and baby is moving....so onwards and upwards. 

Lolly1985 - we don't know what we're having but with a scan a week between now and birth we may find our sooner than we thought, that's fine though :)

My OH is unavoidably away all weekend :( so we are going to stay with my Mam tonight and tomorrow. Hopefully noting happens while he is away!! 

Hope all of you ladies are well and have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey hun are you in the US by chance? In NC perhaps? I am asking because I am wondering if you are going to go to UNC women's hospital in chapel hill?

Sorry for asking, just the area I live in has the same county name.


----------



## shellideaks

Hope you and your LO are doing well still.

My DS2 was born last year on December 4th at 32+6 gestation. We were set for a Christmas stay but he came home the day before Christmas Eve (when he was 35+4). They're strong little things and full of surprises.

Will keep you in my thoughts :)


----------



## Katerpillar

Kiwiberry said:


> Hey hun are you in the US by chance? In NC perhaps? I am asking because I am wondering if you are going to go to UNC women's hospital in chapel hill?
> 
> Sorry for asking, just the area I live in has the same county name.

Hey Hun. I am in the UK in a place called Durham...crazy that we live in the same place just different counties  xx


----------



## Katerpillar

By way of an update:

God news is that I am now 27+6 and baby is still in residence!! Very pleased. I had a meeting with my consultant yesterday and had all of my questions finally answered. She advised me that as well as I was doing that I should not expect to 34 weeks as most PPROM go into labour before then. So it really is just a waiting game now.
We had a tour of the Special Care Baby Unit which was quite overwhelming and very emotional but I feel better now that we know where will baby will going and what to expect. The nurses were absolutely lovely...takes a special kind of a person to work in those units and I was not disappointed with them. I will feel vey safe having my baby in their care.

So, no sign of infection and baby seems happy for how. Had a massive leak on Sunday where I ended up soaked and I thought our time had come...but we're still here!

Net goal...30 weeks. Hope everyone is well and thank you for your kind words and thoughts xx


----------



## Lolly1985

Brilliant update!! Been anxiously checking in, great you are still pregnant and baby is doing great. Oh I feel for you with the gushes, it's awful, I had about 3 massive wet your clothes and the bed moments and thought 'this is it', but it wasn't. When I actually went into labour I didn't loose my waters until on the way to hospital, I just started contracting. I remember thinking 'wow, after leaking for so long I'm surprised how much fluid is left in there'. I was to be induced at 34 weeks but didn't make it either. But we did amazingly and so are you. Its initially so scary but you're hitting so many milestones now. I hope you can keep going. My ultimate milestone was 30 weeks, anything after for me was a bonus. Thinking of you :hugs: Oh, and so glad you've looked around Nicu. It's scary at first but you soon grow accustomed to all the beeps and machines. And the nurses are angels. Baby will be very well looked after xxx


----------



## AP

Wow time has flown by and its great to hear your update!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Katerpillar said:


> By way of an update:
> 
> God news is that I am now 27+6 and baby is still in residence!! Very pleased. I had a meeting with my consultant yesterday and had all of my questions finally answered. She advised me that as well as I was doing that I should not expect to 34 weeks as most PPROM go into labour before then. So it really is just a waiting game now.
> We had a tour of the Special Care Baby Unit which was quite overwhelming and very emotional but I feel better now that we know where will baby will going and what to expect. The nurses were absolutely lovely...takes a special kind of a person to work in those units and I was not disappointed with them. I will feel vey safe having my baby in their care.
> 
> So, no sign of infection and baby seems happy for how. Had a massive leak on Sunday where I ended up soaked and I thought our time had come...but we're still here!
> 
> Net goal...30 weeks. Hope everyone is well and thank you for your kind words and thoughts xx

That is so amazing to hear! I am so happy everything is still going good. I am going to keep you in my thoughts and fingers crossed that you will reach your goal. Please make sure to keep us updated.


----------



## iiTTCii

Brilliant news about baby staying put. 30 weeks is a good goal, that starts to sound that your near the end at that point x


----------



## helloeveryone

Lovely to hear your still pregnant and baby is still cooking..:happydance:
Keep us updated xxx


----------



## mummy3

How is it going?:hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Yeah, I would like to know the same thing as the PP!


----------



## Lolly1985

Yeah me too!! xx


----------



## Katerpillar

Hello lovely ladies,
Thanks so much for caring and asking. 
My little baby boy met the world 2 days ago on 11.11.14 after 29+6 days inside Mammy! He was born by emergency c section weighing a very respectable 3lb 5ozs. 
I caught an infection on Monday and his little heart rate kept dropping so they transferred me hospitals and delivered him straight away. He didn't want to come out in the end and had to be forcepped out. I had been put to sleep as the risk of infection was too high for a spinal so I didn't see any of the birth but my poor partner witnessed the 3 paed docs being rushed in to spend 20 mins resuscitating our beautiful boy! Fortunately he had enough fight in him to make it. 
The last 2 days have been an emotional rollercoaster. I cried all day yesterday. I missed my little girl so much, I was exhausted, very sore and very sad. And then today has been the opposite. My little girl met her little bro and I got my first cuddle. His name is Archie Jospeh and he is doing Brilliantly. He is off the ventilator and on CPAP. Today I changed his nappy and did his cares and the nurses are vey pleased with him. 
There are no guarantees of what the future brings but we are ever hopeful that he will be ok. I can't pretend that I'm not terrified. I'm trying to be positive and today was a good day so I will take strength from that. They say that NICU is highs and lows, good days and bad days. I guess we will see. Thank you all for your kind words of support when I really needed them xxxx


----------



## Kiwiberry

You look beautiful sweetie and so does your darling little boy. I know all about the NICU, my little girl is still in there born at 27+6 weeks. She just recently got off of the CPAP a day ago at 33 weeks gestation. 

The NICU can be a scary place, especially since all you want to do is take your darling baby home. It is really good that he has not needed much extra oxygen. I will for sure be following your post and keeping both you and your little boy in my thoughts. If you ever need someone to talk to about this don't be afraid to send me a message.


----------



## mummy3

He is beautiful:cloud9: Congrats!!!:hugs:


----------



## iiTTCii

I had a tear in my eye reading your post.
Congratulations, he is obviously a fighter. Poor little man.. He was obviously curled up in their very comfy. 
Thinking of you x


----------



## shellideaks

Congratulations, he looks beautiful :hugs:


----------



## xLaura

Congrats again. What a beautiful little fighter he is. I can't imagine the emotional rollacoaster you've been on recently, just remember that you need to look after yourself aswel, as your two beautiful babies need their mumma. :)


----------



## kirstybumx3

You have a long road ahead of you hun and yes there will be bad days, days where you think you just can't go on. But stay strong because there are so many good days too and before long your precious boy will be home where he belongs. 
He is a great weight to start him off and to be on cpap from vent already is great so fingers crossed he stays strong. 
The picture of you holding him brings a tear to my eye, just beautiful. 
Please keep us updated if you get chance. 
Hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Lolly1985

Oh a million congratulations, he is beautiful and is doing so well. What a fighting spirit he has, and an amazing weight! You will have up and down days, even hours, but one step at a time and so far he sounds to be doing well. We're here for you as and when you need us. Thinking of you sweetie xxxx


----------



## sbl

Congratulations.
I hope your wee man has an uneventful nicu stay. Prayers going his way.
nicu is hard on mums and dads so lots of hugs for you too.
xx


----------



## JessyG

Congratulations hun. Beautiful boy. I will be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:He is SOOoooo beautiful :cloud9::cloud9: What a little fighter..I wish you all the best.. I think Archie J is going to be a very special boy..XOXOXOXOXO


----------



## StillPraying

Congratulations!! He is beautiful, so glad he hung in there so much longer after your waters broke! Great to hear an update :) Prayers for you and your family!


----------



## Katerpillar

Hello!! Just wanted to let you ladies know Archie is doing fabulously!! We have been transferred to our local hospital and he is now in a cot instead of an incubator. He weighs 3lb 11oz now and this week he had his first ever proper breastfeed. To say I am over the moon is an understatement. I am so so so proud of him!!


----------



## shellideaks

Awww what fabulous news, glad he is doing so well! :) x


----------



## iiTTCii

He's getting so big! What an amazing feeling it must have been to feed him. You need to be proud of yourself as well for helping him get this far x


----------



## nicki01

Congratulations, he is gorgeous. He looks so cute holding onto his milk


----------



## Kiwiberry

Katerpillar said:


> Hello!! Just wanted to let you ladies know Archie is doing fabulously!! We have been transferred to our local hospital and he is now in a cot instead of an incubator. He weighs 3lb 11oz now and this week he had his first ever proper breastfeed. To say I am over the moon is an understatement. I am so so so proud of him!!
> 
> View attachment 827873

That is so great to hear!! So happy he is doing so well!! Good job mama! I know the NICU is a rough place to be. Keep being strong mama!


----------



## Feff

Big :hugs: can't imagine what you're going through! What a beautiful baby boy (and mammy how are you looking so good after such a bad time?!) hope he continues to do fab x


----------



## JessyG

Wonderful update! So glad you got to breastfeed! He looks so content and gorgeous in that picture.


----------



## redneckhippy

I love that picture!


----------



## Lolly1985

Gorgeous update, so very happy for you all, he's a beauty!! xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:He is Sooooo cute!! :kiss::kiss::kiss: I am so happy to read your update.. Your both amazing!!! :hugs::hugs::happydance:


----------



## xprincessx

Your LB is just gorgeous, congratulations hun and wow how amazing is that BF picture


----------

